# I don't Believe it.



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I really need some advice - my head's spinning with dates and timings and as I've not been through this before I don't fully understand it. I finish work early tomorrow and will phone my clinic but if anyone on here can help me understand before then I'd be really grateful.

CD1 was last Saturday - the 7th. I'm due to start DR-ing on Sat 21st a date chosen by the nurses at the clinic due to my usually short cycles. I will be doing the long protocol. By my calculations this puts potential EC on Friday 27th March - my best friend wedding day! Exactly what I've been trying to avoid. 

Now I'm looking at all the info again and am even more confused as to how long each stage takes. How much variation is there? Is there any way of drawing out one bit of the process - even if EC was the day  after her wedding that would be preferable. We're planning on spending the day and night before her wedding at the venue and have lots of things planned, it's obviously a big day for her and I want to be there for her. She's been such a support to me through all of this and is my intended birth partner and if thins are going to clash this badly I think I might consider delaying tx for a month. I don't want to as it's taken so long to get to this point, but I want to focus on her big day.

Can anyone help me sort my dates out - or just slap me round the head?

Thanks
Ex


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

it is all very random, the only thing i will say is that downregulation can delay your period for up to a week.  if you want to absolutely guarantee that ec won't be on the wedding day, then you'll have to delay.  but there is a very, very good chance that your period will be delayed.  i was always as regular as clockwork, but d/r delayed my period every time by a minimum of 6 days.  i downregged 3 times. x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses and reassurance. I spoke to the clinic earlier and they have my EC provisionally booked in for the 6th of March - panic over. They also said that there ware ways of avoiding particular dates if it came to it.

Right - back to thinking calm positive thoughts!


----------

